# Shutdown affecting private business



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I just read an article where a local hotel/bed and brkfst is being shut down. The guy owns the business but it is on federal property. The armed park rangers showed up and blocked the driveway so customers couldn't show up.. The sad thing is he said the rangers are his friends but they are just following orders so they don't lose their paychecks and pention.

This just goes to show that there will be the ones that will follow orders even if it is total bullshit.

Here?s How the Owner of a Private Inn Barricaded by Park Rangers Amid ?Government Shutdown? Is Responding | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you have been watching how Obama went about this it made no sense. He said make it hurt and he meant it.
In Wisconsin he tried to shut down parks and boat launches our Governor told him to take a hike opened it all back up.
Look what they did a Mount Rushmore closed the shoulder of the road to stop those passing by from taking pictures.
Other states offer to pay to keep places open he refused to allow it. When funding bills were sent up to fund some of the programs REID refused them
He said make it hurt like a spoiled child taking his ball and going home.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

How much is it costing to pay these rangers to keep people out? It sounds retarded to me..


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The story doesn't make sense at all to me and I think that it is false. We have national parks here that even agents have homes on and the only thing that has changed is the park offices are closed and as well as the camp grounds. The private businesses are still open and operating. The agents are returning to their homes without a problem.

After I thought about it, It isn't hard to think that park rangers would do this because they tend to be tofu farting, dirt worshiping, tree hugging, democratic *******. I know they won't say illegal alien,it's international traveler and I once was thrown out of a forest fire meeting because I said that I believed the fire was started by illegal aliens.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I dunno. Just came across the article. If it is true, is sure is shitty. Government is shut down and they aren't paying a bunch of the workers. But they are paying overtime just to hurt the citizens.. If it's true, Americans should be pissed as hell it is happening for political reasons and should be screamin from the rooftops to get this president in line..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

There have been several of these incidents in the news lately. The one that sticks in my mind is a place in downtown Philly called The City Tavern. I have been there several times. It is a GREAT place. It was opened in 1773 and was rumored to be John Adams favorite watering hole when he was in Philly. They closed it last week because it sits in the historic district of downtown Philly about a block away from Independence Hall which is all national park, even though it is a private business. I know it did not close during the '95 shutdown because I ate there for the first time during that shutdown. I do not know about the 15 shutdowns before that.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I dunno. Just came across the article. If it is true, is sure is shitty. Government is shut down and they aren't paying a bunch of the workers. But they are paying overtime just to hurt the citizens.. If it's true, Americans should be pissed as hell it is happening for political reasons and should be screamin from the rooftops to get this president in line..


It's all political and I think the only cure is to vote from the roof tops.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

You people elected him. Or, what have you done to get even with those that did? Nothing right, just gripe here.

Do you people actually think you are prepped for SHTF? I don't because you have already rolled over to the missionary position and you are taking all he can shove in you.


----------



## NWPilgrim (Sep 25, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> You people elected him. Or, what have you done to get even with those that did? Nothing right, just gripe here.
> 
> Do you people actually think you are prepped for SHTF? I don't because you have already rolled over to the missionary position and you are taking all he can shove in you.


Are you on the right forum? These are not the drones you are looking for. Pray tell what direct action ninja ops you are engaged in to stop this.


----------



## SF340_Driver (Aug 2, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> The story doesn't make sense at all to me and I think that it is false. We have national parks here that even agents have homes on and the only thing that has changed is the park offices are closed and as well as the camp grounds. The private businesses are still open and operating. The agents are returning to their homes without a problem.
> 
> After I thought about it, It isn't hard to think that park rangers would do this because they tend to be tofu farting, dirt worshiping, tree hugging, democratic *******. I know they won't say illegal alien,it's international traveler and I once was thrown out of a forest fire meeting because I said that I believed the fire was started by illegal aliens.


CLIFF HOUSE: Sutros, Bistro, Terrace Room, Gift Shop

Believe it. This place is located on park property and was forced to close. They opened for a week despite the order and were shut down again.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

SF340_Driver said:


> CLIFF HOUSE: Sutros, Bistro, Terrace Room, Gift Shop
> 
> Believe it. This place is located on park property and was forced to close. They opened for a week despite the order and were shut down again.


It's really strange that it's not the same everywhere.


----------



## frogman (Sep 10, 2013)

Im sorry, since when has the government been lawfully allowed to own any property? The government cannot own land in the United states. Nor can the president live here wile in office. That is why we have Washington D.C.(Washington, District of Columbia)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The people own the national lands. The people are allowing obummer to do this. We are allowing it. The orders may come from DC but we are the ones allowing it.


----------

